# New bersa



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

So I am looking at the BERSA THUNDER 9 UC Pro, i just wanted to know if anyone has owned one and how the reliable they are. And if it is a good choice for a first handgun


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

have handled the bersa but never shot one. they get pretty good reviews. there are so many new guns out there i would shoot it and if i liked it i would buy it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

For the money, the Bersa is a solid purchase. I have only owned the Thunder series, but they ran well for me.


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

One of the guys I work with has the .45 version and loves it. He says it shoots anything he feeds it and is just as accurate as his sons Kimber compact .45.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I can't speak about the 9mm pistol, however, I do have a Bersa Thunder 380, and a Thunder 22. Both are great handguns. I have had both for about 1 1/2 years now, and have had no problems!! I realize it is a different series, but the Bersa products sure do seem to work as designed!


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a .45 UC Pro and two Bersa Thunder .380's. They all perform flawlessly. I'm sure the 9 will do the same. Good luck.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TRANE said:


> So I am looking at the BERSA THUNDER 9 UC Pro, i just wanted to know if anyone has owned one and how the reliable they are. And if it is a good choice for a first handgun


The pistol you are considering for your first presents, in my way of thinking, one serious difficulty to the beginner: Its trigger action.

The Bersa Thunder uses "traditional double-action" (TDA). That is, your first shot is to be fired with a long, hard, double-action (DA) trigger, but all subsequent shots are fired with a shorter, lighter single-action (SA) trigger.
It is that shift, from DA to SA, which causes the beginner difficulty.

The most difficult task of the beginning shooter, and particularly the beginning pistol shooter, is learning trigger control. But trigger control is the basis of accurate shooting, thus it absolutely must be mastered.
It is quite difficult to master any one of the three basic trigger actions, but to be forced to cope with two different trigger actions within one short string of fire places almost insuperable problems in the beginner's hands.

Were I teaching you to shoot, I would require you to choose either a SA-trigger pistol like the M1911 and its clones, or a straight DA pistol like a Ruger LC9 or a (Gasp!) Glock.
One trigger action at a time. Not two different actions at once.


----------



## Oppy (Nov 29, 2013)

My brother owned the Mini 9 version for years (same gun under the Firestorm moniker). 100% flawless and accurate. Good choice. In fact I am now considering one myself, if I can find one.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Oppy said:


> My brother owned the Mini 9 version for years (same gun under the Firestorm moniker). 100% flawless and accurate. Good choice. In fact I am now considering one myself, if I can find one.


I know right!?! I seem to notice they show up, on the dealers shelves, hit or miss. Aggravating.


----------



## blackdog2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The pistol you are considering for your first presents, in my way of thinking, one serious difficulty to the beginner: Its trigger action.
> 
> The Bersa Thunder uses "traditional double-action" (TDA). That is, your first shot is to be fired with a long, hard, double-action (DA) trigger, but all subsequent shots are fired with a shorter, lighter single-action (SA) trigger.
> It is that shift, from DA to SA, which causes the beginner difficulty.
> ...


This is a sad commentary on the state of gun boards these days. The bersa is a fine gun and anyone that has the aptitude to own a gun in the first place should be able to figure out a double action trigger system. This is not tough stuff people, not sure why everyone tries to portray it as such.....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*blackdog 2*;
Have you ever tried to teach someone to shoot a pistol?
If you have, please tell me, in a bit of detail, how you handled the issue of trigger control.
Please also tell me at what (measured) distances your student was successful in hitting the target effectively and accurately.


----------



## blackdog2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes Steve I have. Pulling the trigger and gettting comfortable with the firearm is first and firemost. Trigger control is overused hyperbole in my opinion. That will come with practice. The basic function of a firearm is fairly simple. Overcomplicated by many. Having a new shooter hit a target at 10,15 and even 25 yds consistantly is thnot a difficult task.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

blackdog2 said:


> ...Having a new shooter hit a target at...25 yds consistantly is thnot a difficult task.


Hmmm...
I'd certainly like to learn your system.
It must be a lot better than anybody else's.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

The DA trigger doesn't have to an issue, remember you can just rack the slide first, just like you would any SA pistol.

For the first time gun owner, you should be aware of the DA/SA trigger before you buy. Does it matter? To some, yes...to others, no. 

I have two semi-auto pistols* and one revolver** with DA/SA triggers and I practice shooting in both actions. My accuracy in DA is OK for self defense, but I won't win any bull's eye contests with it. 25 yards is not really considered a self defense distance for handguns (and there will be a ton of detractors on that issue, I'm sure).

Since I carry my semi-auto pistols loaded and de-cocked, the DA trigger is a plus for me.

*BT380 and Makarov **38sp/357 Rossi


----------



## Graywolf (Nov 7, 2013)

I own a DA/SA which was my first handgun. With a little practice I became "comfortable" and accurate with the DA/SA. 
I agree with qwiksdraw that a DA trigger is a plus when carrying a loaded decocked firearm. Much safer IMO


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

qwiksdraw said:


> The DA trigger doesn't have to an issue, _remember you can just rack the slide first_, just like you would any SA pistol...[emphasis added]


...And you would have time to do this, if attacked?

I don't think so.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

^ Agree...

Also, you can simply pull the hammer back to go into SA, no need to rack the slide and eject a perfectly good round... unless you roll without a rounnd already chambered in your firearm.


----------



## DIESEL44 (Jan 5, 2014)

I purchased a THUNDER 9 UC Pro at a gun show 5 weeks ago. The double action is smooth so if you have fired revolvers you should have no problem. I have put 700 rounds through it already with absolutely no problems. Quite a gun for the price.


----------



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone. The DA/SA is not a problem. I prefer DA. And now I must chooses between beretta px4 compact and the bersa uc


----------



## DIESEL44 (Jan 5, 2014)

*update*



DIESEL44 said:


> I purchased a THUNDER 9 UC Pro at a gun show 5 weeks ago. The double action is smooth so if you have fired revolvers you should have no problem. I have put 700 rounds through it already with absolutely no problems. Quite a gun for the price.


over 1300 rounds with 4 different brands, still no failures of any kind.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I've got an old Bersa .45 and like it a lot. Good gun at a fair price. While I prefer the simplicity of DAO triggers without a thumb safety for a CCW and SA for target and range, the DA/SA is the best of both worlds to me. My Bersa has a very smooth trigger and I see no reason a DA/SA would not be just as easy to learn as any other gun for a new shooter. Know your safety rules and know your weapon. After that it is all just practice, practice, practice. You'll soon find that no one gun will do everything you want to do and you'll be adding to your collection like most of us.


----------



## nascar_red (Jan 13, 2014)

We have been considering a few different 9's for the wife to carry. The Bersa9UC is high on the list. I have read many reviews and the Bersa section on this forum. Talking to a fellow working in the firearm section of a major outdoor sporting-goods business tonight, his exact words were do not buy any firearm manufactured in Argentina. Now this retail business sells these firearms, so I am somewhat concerned. He plainly stated that they generally don't get notifications on customer problems with weapons they have sold. I have an M&P 40FS and have roughly 300-400 rounds thru it with no problems at all. Has anyone had a bad experience with their Bersa or any problems with warranty work.
Thanks


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And you would have time to do this, if attacked?
> 
> I don't think so.


No, I wasn't really recommending that, but many people prefer carrying with an empty chamber. As stated already, I chose to carry loaded and de-cocked, DA trigger ready.

However, the Israeli military and police train and require Condition Three: Chamber empty, full magazine in place, hammer down. There's a video out there and you can see those guys are pretty quick.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

qwiksdraw said:


> ...[T]he Israeli military and police train and require Condition Three: Chamber empty, full magazine in place, hammer down. There's a video out there and you can see those guys are pretty quick.


I have Israeli relatives (cousins-in-law), and I've been there. I can say from some experience that most Israelis are a little crazy, and a lot over-confident.
Their pistol-carry technique requires serious, specific training, and lots of continuing practice.
Like our own military, they presuppose the lowest-common-denominator recruit. Everybody, regardless of actual competence, is required to conform to this standard.
Some of them practice enough to make the technique viable. Most don't.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man, this whole thread as degenerated into a "peeing" match over trigger pulls. Geez guys. I'll reiterate my earlier post to answer the OP, and that is that I feel the Bersa is a good gun for the money you have to pony up. Some guys may think their junk or their triggers suck, but whatever. I still think they are good guns for the money.


----------



## DIESEL44 (Jan 5, 2014)

First problem would be the, Outdoor Sporting Goods business. I not only bought my UC9 because of price but more importantly for dependability. I got the same reaction you did at Academy Sports. Maybe the profit margine is not as high on the Bersa's, but after visiting three gun shops, heard nothing but good things about the Bersa. I only told them I was interested in a 9MM and then asked questions about the different brands they carried so they did not know I was already interested in the UC9. After holding a lot of different 9MM's the Bersa was still the most comfortable. Anyway, bought it, love, no second guessing here. After last weekend I have over 1500 rounds through it with no failures of any kind.


----------

